# Overwhelmed newbie



## Ali H (Apr 10, 2016)

Hi,  I've just been diagnosed with type 2 and I'm feeling rather overwhelmed


----------



## Mark Parrott (Apr 10, 2016)

Hi Ali. Welcome to the forum. It can be quite overwhelming at first but luckily you've found the right place for any questions you want answered.


----------



## Amigo (Apr 10, 2016)

Ali H said:


> Hi,  I've just been diagnosed with type 2 and I'm feeling rather overwhelmed



Welcome and can you tell us a little more about yourself and how you came to be diagnosed Ali. Are you on medication? It's perfectly normal to be overwhelmed at first but you'll get there in the end.


----------



## Ljc (Apr 10, 2016)

Welcome. It is daunting even frightening at first.
Yes their are some changes you need to make, but it doesn't mean you can never ever have another piece of cake or a little bit of chocolate, you can but as an occasional treat.
Feel free to ask questions, the lovely people here will do their best.  I've learnt a lot since joining a few days ago.


----------



## Val999 (Apr 10, 2016)

Hi Ali and welcome from another newbie recently diagnosed. It is a learning curve for me as well but I am switching to a low carb diet which I hope will make some difference. There is a lot of help from the folks here so just keep asking questions.


----------



## KookyCat (Apr 10, 2016)

Hi Ali
It's really normal to feel overwhelmed Ali, give yourself a bit of time to let it sink in and I promise it gets easier to handle when you get used to it.  Welcome aboard


----------



## Carolg (Apr 10, 2016)

Hi val And Ali. Welcome to the forum. As all comments above, and you will get support here. I was where you are at 5 months ago, and found folks very supportive, informative and often humourous


----------



## LittleG (Apr 10, 2016)

Hello! I'm new too. It'll all be ok, we can face it together.  I had my last gourmet jelly bean today and bought a FitBit to track just how lazy I am hahaha. It tells me I have been upstairs once and done 112 steps. Need to build on that. LOL.


----------



## Carol Robinson (Apr 10, 2016)

Hi Ali, your feelings are so true for us all at diagnosis,  but once you've done your research and asked a mountain of questions,  things get better and you can get your diabetes under control, instead of it controlling you. Have a good look around, the folks here are lovely and friendly,  helpful and very supportive.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Apr 10, 2016)

Welcome froma fellow overwhelmed T2 who's 15 months in.


----------



## Alan.tnh (Apr 10, 2016)

Welcome, its ok to be overwhelmed its a massive thing, however as you'll find here life goes on, we all do different things and do moan and rant from time to time. but hey join in as questions, read old posts. we are all still learning. Wish you well on your journey  Al


----------



## SB2015 (Apr 10, 2016)

Hi Ali
I think most of us feel overwhelmed at the start.  Not surprising really as there is so much to take on board.  There is plenty of help on here so just keep asking questions.  There is bound to be someone who can help.


----------



## Ali H (Apr 10, 2016)

Amigo said:


> Welcome and can you tell us a little more about yourself and how you came to be diagnosed Ali. Are you on medication? It's perfectly normal to be overwhelmed at first but you'll get there in the end.


----------



## Ali H (Apr 10, 2016)

Yes of course.  I'm 49 and went to the docs thinking there was a problem with my thyroid as I'm completely exhausted all the time and feel dizzy and depressed and keep falling asleep.  I was stunned to be diagnosed with diabetes as I always thought that raging thirst was the main symptom and I don't have that. My HBA1c is 75. I also have high cholesterol of 7.7 so I have been told to cut out all sugar and dairy apart from semi skimmed milk.  
I'm on metformin,  1 a day for a week, rising to 2 a day. I haven't seen my doctor,  just the practice nurse who told me to come back to be retested in 3 months. That's it. No other information.  On reading the leaflet in with the tablets I see I should avoid anti inflammatories.  I have severe back pain and a dodgy knee and take a high dose of anti inflammatories every day so I'm amazed that I wasn't even told this. 
I'm feeling like I've been thrown in the deep end with my hands and feet tied together.  I've got no idea what I'm supposed to be doing. Should I be measuring blood sugar?  What's blood glucose?  Is it the same? Am I likely to get a hypo and should I be driving?  
I'm clueless and a little panicky.


----------



## Ali H (Apr 10, 2016)

LittleG said:


> Hello! I'm new too. It'll all be ok, we can face it together.  I had my last gourmet jelly bean today and bought a FitBit to track just how lazy I am hahaha. It tells me I have been upstairs once and done 112 steps. Need to build on that. LOL.


That's a lot of stairs Little G, do you live in a penthouse?   Maybe I should get a fit bit too,  but I don't even have any stairs so the battery should last a long time


----------



## Ali H (Apr 10, 2016)

Thank you all for your support,  I've been feeling very much on my own with this.  I'm trying to be positive but I keep getting very low which in turn makes me feel I'm being pathetic which makes me even worse


----------



## Ali H (Apr 10, 2016)

Alan.tnh said:


> Welcome, its ok to be overwhelmed its a massive thing, however as you'll find here life goes on, we all do different things and do moan and rant from time to time. but hey join in as questions, read old posts. we are all still learning. Wish you well on your journey  Al


Thank you


----------



## Ali H (Apr 10, 2016)

Ali H said:


> That's a lot of stairs Little G, do you live in a penthouse?   Maybe I should get a fit bit too,  but I don't even have any stairs so the battery should last a long time


----------



## Ali H (Apr 10, 2016)

Ralph-YK said:


> Welcome froma fellow overwhelmed T2 who's 15 months in.


Thank you  I'm still struggling to get my head around it


----------



## Ali H (Apr 10, 2016)

Carol Robinson said:


> Hi Ali, your feelings are so true for us all at diagnosis,  but once you've done your research and asked a mountain of questions,  things get better and you can get your diabetes under control, instead of it controlling you. Have a good look around, the folks here are lovely and friendly,  helpful and very supportive.


Thank you


----------



## Ali H (Apr 10, 2016)

Alan.tnh said:


> Welcome, its ok to be overwhelmed its a massive thing, however as you'll find here life goes on, we all do different things and do moan and rant from time to time. but hey join in as questions, read old posts. we are all still learning. Wish you well on your journey  Al


Thank you


----------



## Alan.tnh (Apr 10, 2016)

If your only med is metformin you don't have to worry about hypo or driving. BG testing and reviewing is the best way to understand how what foods affect you. We are all different, Porridge is a good example some find it great others take a bg spike. Test review and keep a food diary is what's helped me get to grips with it


----------



## Ali H (Apr 10, 2016)

Alan.tnh said:


> If your only med is metformin you don't have to worry about hypo or driving. BG testing and reviewing is the best way to understand how what foods affect you. We are all different, Porridge is a good example some find it great others take a bg spike. Test review and keep a food diary is what's helped me get to grips with it


So should I be testing myself and if so how often?  and what do I use?


----------



## Robin (Apr 10, 2016)

Ali H said:


> So should I be testing myself and if so how often?  and what do I use?


Have a look at the sticky thread at the top of the Newbies section, and scroll down to the bit for Type 2s, there's links to info on testing, e.g. how to ask your doctor for a test meter and strips, and what to buy if your doctor won't prescribe one ( many won't to type 2s on Metformin only, mainly on cost grounds. Plus links like 'test, review, adjust' which helps you make sense of the readings you get. see how you get on, and shout if there's anything else you want to know.


----------



## Alan.tnh (Apr 10, 2016)

You will need to see your GP and request a meter, what I do is Pre brekky the again 2 hours after if the readings are less that 2 apart I see this as an ok food and continue to eat it, the next time I eat it I test 1 hour after and again the same thing. once im happy I wont always test for the same food, I do the same with lunch and dinner, I also keep a food diary on " my fitness pal" its great and easy to look back on. I keep all my BG reading on a spreadsheet and can easily see how I react to what foods. Sounds like its a bit intense but it becomes second nature, Hope this helps. Al


----------



## trophywench (Apr 10, 2016)

Hiya

Can I suggest that first thing tomorrow morning you ring and ask your pharmacist whether it's safe to take your anti-inflammatories with the Metformin?  If not - then you need a very urgent appointment with a GP - NOT the nurse.


----------



## Ljc (Apr 11, 2016)

You have my sympathy. The only advise I was given at first was, cut out sugar, I wasn't even referred to the Diabetic nurse (DN) at the practice, so I hav a good idea how you must feeling .

I agree do ask the pharmacist or GP, NOT the nurse about taking your Anti inflammatory and metformin .

As your on diabetic medication you're  now entitled to free prescriptions 
So if your not entitled to free prescriptions due to your age you need to .
ensure that the necessary form has been filled in 

Some GP practices do not allow BG testing meters for people on Metformin, which in my opinion is very short sighted , I believe is important for us to know how we're doing,  whether we're on medication or not. 

Pre diagnosis I didn't have any symptoms that I knew about ,so it was a shock when I had a urine sample tested for a UTI to be told I had sugar in my urine. 

I do hope you're starting to feel a bit calmer now.


----------



## Lynn Davies (Apr 11, 2016)

Hi and welcome Ali 

Its your choice if you test or not.  For me I found it invaluable to find out how my BG was doing and if the changes I made to my diet was working in my favour.  I too think it very short sighted of the medical profession to deny testing kits to type 2's.  How are you supposed to know what is happening if you cannot test.  3 months is a long time to be getting it wrong in!

I bought the SDcodefree testing kit from Amazon for my own use.  I find it keeps me on the straight and narrow as well.  If I am not testing my blood then it wont be a problem if I have not eaten 'clean' as I wont know!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 11, 2016)

Ali H said:


> Yes of course.  I'm 49 and went to the docs thinking there was a problem with my thyroid as I'm completely exhausted all the time and feel dizzy and depressed and keep falling asleep.  I was stunned to be diagnosed with diabetes as I always thought that raging thirst was the main symptom and I don't have that. My HBA1c is 75. I also have high cholesterol of 7.7 so I have been told to cut out all sugar and dairy apart from semi skimmed milk.
> I'm on metformin,  1 a day for a week, rising to 2 a day. I haven't seen my doctor,  just the practice nurse who told me to come back to be retested in 3 months. That's it. No other information.  On reading the leaflet in with the tablets I see I should avoid anti inflammatories.  I have severe back pain and a dodgy knee and take a high dose of anti inflammatories every day so I'm amazed that I wasn't even told this.
> I'm feeling like I've been thrown in the deep end with my hands and feet tied together.  I've got no idea what I'm supposed to be doing. Should I be measuring blood sugar?  What's blood glucose?  Is it the same? Am I likely to get a hypo and should I be driving?
> I'm clueless and a little panicky.


Hi Ali H, welcome to the forum  That is very poor on behalf of your surgery, to give you so little information and support  This is unfortunately often the case and makes me fume!  What tablets have you been given. is it metformin?

I would recommend reading Jennifer's Advice and Maggie Davey's letter to start with, and get yourself a copy of Type 2 Diabetes: The First Year by Gretchen Becker. With these you will probably already know more about diabetes and how to tackle it than your practice nurse!  Start a food diary and record the amount of carbohydrate in everything you eat and drink - tedious, but it will really help you to identify elements of your diet where things might be improved in order to help with your blood sugar levels. Have a look into the GL Diet (The GL Diet for Dummies is a good introduction) as this describes how to select food and combine it so that it has a slow, steady impact on your levels. It doesn't sound like your surgery are likely to offer you a meter and test strips, but these are really the best (if not only) tool you can use to understnad how different foods affect you, what you tolerate well, and what you should reduce or ditch. Read Test,Review, Adjust by Alan S to understand what I mean by this and how to use the tools efficiently. If you have to buy your own meter and strips  the cheapest option we have come across is the SD Codefree Meter which has test strips at around £8 for 50 and is used by many of our members. Other brands cxan charge between £25-£30 for a tub of 50 strips 

Please let us know if you have any questions and we will do our best to help!


----------



## Ali H (Apr 11, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Hi Ali H, welcome to the forum  That is very poor on behalf of your surgery, to give you so little information and support  This is unfortunately often the case and makes me fume!  What tablets have you been given. is it metformin?
> 
> I would recommend reading Jennifer's Advice and Maggie Davey's letter to start with, and get yourself a copy of Type 2 Diabetes: The First Year by Gretchen Becker. With these you will probably already know more about diabetes and how to tackle it than your practice nurse!  Start a food diary and record the amount of carbohydrate in everything you eat and drink - tedious, but it will really help you to identify elements of your diet where things might be improved in order to help with your blood sugar levels. Have a look into the GL Diet (The GL Diet for Dummies is a good introduction) as this describes how to select food and combine it so that it has a slow, steady impact on your levels. It doesn't sound like your surgery are likely to offer you a meter and test strips, but these are really the best (if not only) tool you can use to understnad how different foods affect you, what you tolerate well, and what you should reduce or ditch. Read Test,Review, Adjust by Alan S to understand what I mean by this and how to use the tools efficiently. If you have to buy your own meter and strips  the cheapest option we have come across is the SD Codefree Meter which has test strips at around £8 for 50 and is used by many of our members. Other brands cxan charge between £25-£30 for a tub of 50 strips
> 
> Please let us know if you have any questions and we will do our best to help!


Thank you for all the info, I can see I have a lot of reading to do! I'm so glad I've discovered this forum, everyone seems so nice and the information and support I've had so far is brilliant.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 11, 2016)

Ali H said:


> Thank you for all the info, I can see I have a lot of reading to do! I'm so glad I've discovered this forum, everyone seems so nice and the information and support I've had so far is brilliant.


Take your time to absorb it Ali, there is no desperate rush - more of a marathon than a sprint, so take it step by step!


----------



## Superheavy (Apr 11, 2016)

Hi Ali,

I'm only a couple of weeks after my own Type 2 diagnosis, and I found the first weekend (Easter weekend - no chocolate eggs for me!) a bit of a blur, with just so much to take on board and to read. I dropped immediately on to a low sugar/carb diet to try and make a dent in it. I was given a meter and told I had to test twice a day, and also put on Metformin. It is overwhelming, and I totally agree with you that the first few steps are just about understanding where your situation is and what you're going to do about it.  Everyone will react differently, but I'm currently in the trying lots of new foods (or at least foods I've not eaten for quite some time!) and seeing what does and doesn't have an impact on my blood sugars.

You'll be fine, just keep asking questions, and try to put together your own plan for what you're going to do.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Apr 11, 2016)

I discovered lots of new tasty recipes since going low carb.  There are some great websites out there.  Don't miss the carbs at all.


----------



## Ali H (Apr 11, 2016)

Superheavy said:


> Hi Ali,
> 
> I'm only a couple of weeks after my own Type 2 diagnosis, and I found the first weekend (Easter weekend - no chocolate eggs for me!) a bit of a blur, with just so much to take on board and to read. I dropped immediately on to a low sugar/carb diet to try and make a dent in it. I was given a meter and told I had to test twice a day, and also put on Metformin. It is overwhelming, and I totally agree with you that the first few steps are just about understanding where your situation is and what you're going to do about it.  Everyone will react differently, but I'm currently in the trying lots of new foods (or at least foods I've not eaten for quite some time!) and seeing what does and doesn't have an impact on my blood sugars.
> 
> You'll be fine, just keep asking questions, and try to put together your own plan for what you're going to do.


Thank you,  I haven't been told to check anything at the moment so I've made a docs appointment for tomorrow to try and get some of these strips everyone keeps talking about.  I've been struggling with food, not so much with a main meal but breakfast lunch and snacks I'm fairly clueless what to have as I'm dairy free aswell due to high cholesterol.   I'm not hungry half the time and have lost the inclination to make myself anything,  I don't really know why that is, it's like a mental block. 
It's great to have the forum here to be able to chat and ask questions


----------



## Ali H (Apr 11, 2016)

Mark Parrott said:


> I discovered lots of new tasty recipes since going low carb.  There are some great websites out there.  Don't miss the carbs at all.


That's brilliant,  I love cooking usually - I've lost interest at the moment but hopefully it'll come back. So I'll be looking for new recipes to try.  At the moment I'm fairly clueless about what I can and can't have apart from the obvious.  I'm still trying to get my head around it all!


----------



## Ali H (Apr 12, 2016)

trophywench said:


> Hiya
> 
> Can I suggest that first thing tomorrow morning you ring and ask your pharmacist whether it's safe to take your anti-inflammatories with the Metformin?  If not - then you need a very urgent appointment with a GP - NOT the nurse.


----------



## Ali H (Apr 12, 2016)

I have an appointment with my GP this morning so I'll be taking a list of questions with me.  I haven't been taking my anti inflammatories just in case.


----------



## Ali H (Apr 12, 2016)

Ljc said:


> You have my sympathy. The only advise I was given at first was, cut out sugar, I wasn't even referred to the Diabetic nurse (DN) at the practice, so I hav a good idea how you must feeling .
> 
> I agree do ask the pharmacist or GP, NOT the nurse about taking your Anti inflammatory and metformin .
> 
> ...


Thank you,  I'm feeling much calmer  but seem to have lost my appetite and lost all interest in cooking etc. Hopefully this is just temporary


----------



## Ljc (Apr 12, 2016)

Your still in shock, you will come through it , honest.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Apr 12, 2016)

Sorry to only just be saying hello but HELLO, I am very pleased to meet you. Loss of appetite and loss of interest are quite common with the condition. It is usually just a temporary phase. Can I suggest that if you are only testing twice a day then not testing at the same time every day might be a good idea so that over a period of a couple of weeks you start to get some kind of overall picture of what your blood sugars are doing throughout the course of a full day. Most meters now hold a database of recordings and managements software is available to allow you to plug the meter into a laptop from which you can permanently record your results. You can then plonk these on your doctors lap and ask for something more than the lip service he or she appears to be giving you. It is a lifelong condition that needs respect and management. With these you hope to avoid complications that affect diabetics mid to long term. You will pick information up as you go along and after a while it kind of becomes second nature. Good luck with your appointment.


Best regards,
Geoff


----------



## Stitch147 (Apr 12, 2016)

Hi Ali and welcome to the forum. It can be daunting and scary, I was diagnosed last august and its only really now that its hitting me hard. But this forum has been a great help to me.


----------



## davie533 (Apr 13, 2016)

Hi and welcome Ali.I am 4 months since diagnosis and mine at the moment is controlled by diet/exercise.I and many others will know how your feeling right now,it's completely wrong that so many people feel like this after diagnosis.I felt like I was in a daze for the first six weeks and the little I know bout diabetes has been learned from reading books and stuff on diabetes uk web site and these forums.
My region nhs does not do education events and my nearest living with diabetes day is 140 miles away so they are not making it easy for me to learn how to cope with this at all.
Good luck


----------



## Ali H (Apr 13, 2016)

davie533 said:


> Hi and welcome Ali.I am 4 months since diagnosis and mine at the moment is controlled by diet/exercise.I and many others will know how your feeling right now,it's completely wrong that so many people feel like this after diagnosis.I felt like I was in a daze for the first six weeks and the little I know bout diabetes has been learned from reading books and stuff on diabetes uk web site and these forums.
> My region nhs does not do education events and my nearest living with diabetes day is 140 miles away so they are not making it easy for me to learn how to cope with this at all.
> Good luck


Hi Davie,  
Golly what a nightmare!  That's a long way to travel! I find it astounding that you can get such a massive bombshell thrown at you and then be left floundering and panicking with no help,  support or information from the GP. Mine has been completely useless and if it weren't for this forum I'd be in a right state.  It's great having the support of everyone on here


----------



## Ali H (Apr 13, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> Hi Ali and welcome to the forum. It can be daunting and scary, I was diagnosed last august and its only really now that its hitting me hard. But this forum has been a great help to me.


Thank you,  I'm finding it a great help too. I wouldn't have found out any information at all if it weren't for the people on here. It's certainly a shock,  I'm only just starting to get used to the idea


----------



## Ali H (Apr 13, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> Sorry to only just be saying hello but HELLO, I am very pleased to meet you. Loss of appetite and loss of interest are quite common with the condition. It is usually just a temporary phase. Can I suggest that if you are only testing twice a day then not testing at the same time every day might be a good idea so that over a period of a couple of weeks you start to get some kind of overall picture of what your blood sugars are doing throughout the course of a full day. Most meters now hold a database of recordings and managements software is available to allow you to plug the meter into a laptop from which you can permanently record your results. You can then plonk these on your doctors lap and ask for something more than the lip service he or she appears to be giving you. It is a lifelong condition that needs respect and management. With these you hope to avoid complications that affect diabetics mid to long term. You will pick information up as you go along and after a while it kind of becomes second nature. Good luck with your appointment.
> 
> 
> Best regards,
> Geoff


Hi Geoff, 
I'm not testing at all at the moment.  I asked at the surgery and was told only people on insulin need to test so I've ordered a testing kit myself. I really want to know what's going on in my body,  at the moment I feel completely out of control. 
Ali


----------



## Ali H (Apr 13, 2016)

Val999 said:


> Hi Ali and welcome from another newbie recently diagnosed. It is a learning curve for me as well but I am switching to a low carb diet which I hope will make some difference. There is a lot of help from the folks here so just keep asking questions.


Are you testing Val? I was told I don't need to as I'm not on insulin but I've ordered a testing kit myself as I want to know what's going on in my body and regain a bit of control


----------



## Ali H (Apr 13, 2016)

LittleG said:


> Hello! I'm new too. It'll all be ok, we can face it together.  I had my last gourmet jelly bean today and bought a FitBit to track just how lazy I am hahaha. It tells me I have been upstairs once and done 112 steps. Need to build on that. LOL.


Hi Little G,  how's it going with the fit bit?


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Apr 13, 2016)

Ali H said:


> Hi Geoff,
> I'm not testing at all at the moment.  I asked at the surgery and was told only people on insulin need to test so I've ordered a testing kit myself. I really want to know what's going on in my body,  at the moment I feel completely out of control.
> Ali



Some surgeries just don't seem to get it. Of course as a type 2 you should test. The complications associated with poorly controlled type 2 are the same as the complications that can affect type 1 diabetics. How the hell do they expect you to control your condition if they don't provide you any means to monitor your blood sugars? I am sorry to bang on but it doesn't seem fair on you. I hope you manage to get a result with them.


----------



## Ali H (Apr 14, 2016)

Hi All, 
Does anyone else have terrible trouble with bleeding gums??? Mine are particularly bad at the moment.  I'm using Corsodyl toothpaste and mouthwash but it's not having an impact.  I'm terrified my teeth are going to drop out.


----------



## Robin (Apr 14, 2016)

High blood sugars and bleeding gums can go hand in hand. My dentist has this theory.- It's a bit chicken and egg. Too much glucose sloshing round in your bloodstream gives bacteria plenty to go on, and too many bacteria in your gums for your body to fight off can cause high blood glucose levels. Unfortunately if the bacteria are deep seated in your gums, no amount of brushing and mouthwashing the surfaces is going to cure it ( though it will help. so keep on!) You really need to enlist the help of a good dentist, who can assess your gums and give you advice and if necessary, treatment. Nobody likes the dentist, but needs must, (and consider the consequences of neglect) so pluck up courage and make an appointment.


----------



## Ali H (Apr 14, 2016)

Robin said:


> High blood sugars and bleeding gums can go hand in hand. My dentist has this theory.- It's a bit chicken and egg. Too much glucose sloshing round in your bloodstream gives bacteria plenty to go on, and too many bacteria in your gums for your body to fight off can cause high blood glucose levels. Unfortunately if the bacteria are deep seated in your gums, no amount of brushing and mouthwashing the surfaces is going to cure it ( though it will help. so keep on!) You really need to enlist the help of a good dentist, who can assess your gums and give you advice and if necessary, treatment. Nobody likes the dentist, but needs must, (and consider the consequences of neglect) so pluck up courage and make an appointment.


Thank you Robin,  I will definitely take your advice,  and although my GP isn't up to much, my dentist is brilliant,  so I have hope!


----------



## Lynn Davies (Apr 14, 2016)

Regarding the mouthwash - dump the Corsodyl and buy the generic Chlorhexidine Gluconate.  Same stuff only much cheaper.  My DH suffered with mouth ulcers when he stopped smoking.  Was recommended this stuff by his dentist.

http://www.wilko.com/mouthwash/chlorhexidine-gluconate-pmint-mwash-30/invt/0432815

Also available in Home Bargains for the same price.  I think in Superdrug as well under their own brand.


----------



## Ali H (Apr 14, 2016)

Lynn Davies said:


> Regarding the mouthwash - dump the Corsodyl and buy the generic Chlorhexidine Gluconate.  Same stuff only much cheaper.  My DH suffered with mouth ulcers when he stopped smoking.  Was recommended this stuff by his dentist.
> 
> http://www.wilko.com/mouthwash/chlorhexidine-gluconate-pmint-mwash-30/invt/0432815
> 
> Also available in Home Bargains for the same price.  I think in Superdrug as well under their own brand.


That's brilliant Lynn,  thank you


----------



## sarah tuplin (Apr 14, 2016)

I was told Tuesday i have diabetes the nurse gave me a prescription and told me to join this forum.I had to ring gp reception to ask what type i had!  It's 2.Im tototally overwhelmed.


----------



## Superheavy (Apr 14, 2016)

sarah tuplin said:


> I was told Tuesday i have diabetes the nurse gave me a prescription and told me to join this forum.I had to ring gp reception to ask what type i had!  It's 2.Im tototally overwhelmed.



You're not alone Sarah - that first meeting I had with the doctor I was told I was a diabetic, no mention at all of what type it was, but there was the referral on to the Diabetic Nurse, and that's where I got a whole lot more info, and then a second test to confirm that they are 95% sure its type 2. To be honest, I assumed type 2, and it was only when someone on here asked me that I realised they hadn't told me which type it was!


----------



## Ali H (Apr 14, 2016)

sarah tuplin said:


> I was told Tuesday i have diabetes the nurse gave me a prescription and told me to join this forum.I had to ring gp reception to ask what type i had!  It's 2.Im tototally overwhelmed.


Hi Sarah,  
It's a shock isn't it?  I was diagnosed a week ago and it's taking a while to get my head around it. Everyone on here is lovely though, it's great having the support and advice from people who know what it's like. You're not alone


----------



## Ali H (Apr 14, 2016)

Another question.  I'm going on a girls night out on Saturday,  am I still allowed to drink vodka and diet coke???


----------



## Alan.tnh (Apr 14, 2016)

Yes have a drink and enjoy yourself, make sure all your drinks are diet coke, bottles are best especially when your not buying them.
And when you get in it maybe worth having a light snack before bed as you can go a bit low in the night, Its the way your liver prioritises alcohol.
Have a good night


----------



## Ali H (Apr 14, 2016)

Alan.tnh said:


> Yes have a drink and enjoy yourself, make sure all your drinks are diet coke, bottles are best especially when your not buying them.
> And when you get in it maybe worth having a light snack before bed as you can go a bit low in the night, Its the way your liver prioritises alcohol.
> Have a good night


Thanks, it's great to get the thumbs up for something - All is not lost


----------



## Alan.tnh (Apr 14, 2016)

We have to enjoy ourselves as well, its just we have to give it a bit of thought, I'm off to spain tomorrow to play golf for 3 days, but I know I need to take snacks, gluco tabs, lucozade. As well as lots of test strips.


----------



## Ali H (Apr 15, 2016)

Alan.tnh said:


> We have to enjoy ourselves as well, its just we have to give it a bit of thought, I'm off to spain tomorrow to play golf for 3 days, but I know I need to take snacks, gluco tabs, lucozade. As well as lots of test strips.


Happy golfing and enjoy the sunshine!


----------

